# mt 29 gallon



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

Here is my 29 gallon. It's partialy planted with hornwort and a little peice of moss so far but I think I am going to add a little java fern as well. I wanted some type of topwater plant too. Any suggestions?

It's got 3 cory cats, 3 gold gouramis and 1 bristlenose. What should i add?






































Feedback would be appreciated!


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

IMO, I would take out the fake plants, add a few more live plants and a few Rummynose tetras


----------



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

thanks im waiting for all my live plants to grow larger before i take all the fake plants out

i just added 4 serpae tetras also...and lost the bristlenose :{


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear you lost the Bristlenose. 
As for a top plant, 
I actually like duck weed, I know alot of people don't. The other top plant I have used is water lettuce.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good looking tank.


----------



## saltydad (Jun 27, 2008)

I also like duckweed, but it spreads like crazy and is almost impossible to get rid of.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

steviepc7 said:


> i just added 4 serpae tetras also...and lost the bristlenose :{


Be sure you are drip acclimating your fish. I loose a lot less fish since I started doing this.


----------



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Be sure you are drip acclimating your fish. I loose a lot less fish since I started doing this.


Details?


----------

